# Threads disappearing



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

When I post on a thread now, that thread disappears from view. This never happened before. Did the format change somehow? What gives?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Reedsplinter said:


> When I post on a thread now, that thread disappears from view. This never happened before. Did the format change somehow? What gives?


Do you get a blank screen after clicking the Submit button?

Your post will be stored anyway or how?


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

No blank screen. Whatever thread I post on is simply not visible any more. I wonder if this is a side effect of whatever has been done in response to the "old polls" problem. . . .:? 

When you post on this thread I initiated, obviously, it reappears. But until that happened, it was just gone. I couldn't even get back to it via the search feature.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Thread/Forum Read Marking Type*

I did couple of days ago some changes to *Thread/Forum Read Marking Type*.

This option controls how threads and forums are marked as read.

I thought they were improvements, but now I returned to old settings.

Let's see if the problems will disappear.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

OK. I'm realizing that even if I just opened a thread and then closed it, it would disappear. Let's see if that happens again.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Ah, that one behaved normally, Harri. Thanks!


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I thought this was about Reed trying to start a clothing optional section.

Oh well.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Nevermind!


----------

